# Picked the new car up yesterday



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Selling my 530D due to use getting a puppy so had to go for something more dog friendly.

Car is a 320D M Sport Plus Edition, loving it so far - just can't wait to get my hands on it.

It's been kept in good nick anyway, gave it a little fettle yesterday - foam/wash/cherry glaze.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lovely looking car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very tasty looking motor, rims set off the paint nicely


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely colour....plenty of room for the woofer.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The colour and wheels sold it for me!

Only thing is the run flats make it a heavy drive - just annoying because they are all brand new!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I like that, nice!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm always looking at these very nice motor


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely motors,I feel It's only downside to me is it's slightly underpowered,but congratulations.


----------



## KGB (Dec 30, 2006)

Lovely car, had one the very same for 5 problem free years until it was attacked by a Zafira

Like you mention, worst thing about them is the run flat tyre's.


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Great looking car. Some cars look better as an estate than saloon. I think this is one of them. Rear discs look hooge.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> Lovely motors,I feel It's only downside to me is it's slightly underpowered,but congratulations.


Do you know what it's got the 184bhp engine in it so is quicker compared to the older engine.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Locked it up last night and realised it has the led lights under the doors handles....the smallest of things


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Buckweed said:


> Lovely colour....plenty of room for the woofer.


The sub woofer or the drooling woofer?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> The sub woofer or the drooling woofer?


Both I hope lol


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice looking car! I love the combo of wheels and paint, a colleague used to have a salon version of this that I always loved. Enjoy!


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I do like the LEDs under the door handles, the car looks like a spaceship at night.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blue is my favourite colour for a car, enjoy your car fella. :thumb: funny you got the Merc in your name but bought yourself a BMW.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful car - I really love the Sport Plus editions with the anthracite wheels. There's a few white ones knocking about but I've never seen a Le Mans Blue one - and that's stunning mate!!

Health to enjoy chum!!

Cooks


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Blue is my favourite colour for a car, enjoy your car fella. :thumb: funny you got the Merc in your name but bought yourself a BMW.


I did use to have a white c class coupe but it had to go as we were having an extension done on the house


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Beautiful car - I really love the Sport Plus editions with the anthracite wheels. There's a few white ones knocking about but I've never seen a Le Mans Blue one - and that's stunning mate!!
> 
> Health to enjoy chum!!
> 
> Cooks


A very good friend of mine has the white one - he never keeps it clean though so it looks rubbish!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone else got one?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Would really like someone to bring their DA over


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

i think im getting older....starting to love estates!


----------



## r500srh (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice Motor M8.
Love My M5 to bits. even the 10mpg that goes with it. : )


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

r500srh said:


> Nice Motor M8.
> 
> Love My M5 to bits. even the 10mpg that goes with it. : )


I had a 530d prior to this, not quite an m5 but the mpg was closer to 10!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Was looking at these when we ended up with a 5 series estate instead. Nice motor


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a 320d tourer plus sport edition but mines in white. 

I find the 184bhp OK to be honest, its no slouch but never going to be a race car. 

Looks much better in an estate if you ask me but I am biased.

Just drove 400miles to Cornwall and got an indicated average of 58mpg too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

matty_206 said:


> I have a 320d tourer plus sport edition but mines in white.
> 
> I find the 184bhp OK to be honest, its no slouch but never going to be a race car.
> 
> ...





Ed_VeeDub said:


> i think im getting older....starting to love estates!


Firmly in the camp that estates often look better than equivalent saloon but bound to as I drive one.

The 320d is a peach of a power plant and ticks a lot of boxes. Isn't it in a stupidly low tax bracket?

Was looking at these when I swapped over last year but got a silly deal on a C250 and that was that.

I nearly got a 325d, lovely spec with panam roof, electric tow bar etc but dealer wouldn't budge on £500 and I was obviously feeling very disciplined that day!


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice colour and car. My dad just sold his 320d SE which had a few extras and I just say I did like the small touches like the lights under the handles etc. and to be fair the 184bhp is good enough for most things.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a saloon with the 3.0 engine - best car I've had - I normally never have a car longer than 2 years - I've had this one for 4!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

NickP said:


> I have a saloon with the 3.0 engine - best car I've had - I normally never have a car longer than 2 years - I've had this one for 4!


6 pots sound and go like stink.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I concur - 291bhp and 48mpg - what's not to like?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

NickP said:


> I concur - 291bhp and 48mpg - what's not to like?


Ha, but do you get 48mpg?

;-)


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Averages at 42.6, but on long runs to Switzerland & Italy 48mpg fully loaded!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Swine!

Mine is meant to do 55.4 combined. Meant being the operative word.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Firmly in the camp that estates often look better than equivalent saloon but bound to as I drive one.
> 
> The 320d is a peach of a power plant and ticks a lot of boxes. Isn't it in a stupidly low tax bracket?


I did see some cars with £30 tax however this one is £110 a year which isn't too bad, very good in comparison to the 530d!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

matty_206 said:


> I have a 320d tourer plus sport edition but mines in white.
> 
> I find the 184bhp OK to be honest, its no slouch but never going to be a race car.
> 
> ...


Yeh the 184bhp is OK, I wanted more mpg over power really. Can quite easily get 58mpg which is nice!

My friend has the same in white - however most of the time it's mud brown!

Have you swopped the run flats?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet car love the Fat bum on these


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

My run flats all went as soon as the backs were down to around 3mm, feel and handling of the car changed instantly with the non run flats - I forgot just how good it was until I had winters fitted - that was an eye opener!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking bmw and like the colour


----------

